

Android issue #34880 still exists on S4 - alsutton010203
http://developer.samsung.com/forum/board/thread/view.do?boardName=GeneralB&messageId=232748

======
hrrsn
Off topic: that has got to be the most annoying forum quote/threading I've
ever come across.

------
taspeotis

        al@, Oct, 26, 2013 09:54
        This bug still exists in the 4.3 S4 firmware. 
        Samsung; Your customers would like an update as to why you've not included a publicly available bug fix in your closed source firmware you're distributing to them.
    

It's especially disgraceful given that "publicly available bug fix[es]" just
merge themselves into your repository automatically, no effort required on
Samsung's behalf!!!

------
zokier
Why this bug is particularly noteworthy? What's the context here? Bugs happen
all the time, and it's not particularly surprising that fixes do not always
trickle downstream correctly.

